# 1970-72 Quarter Panel Patches from ammuscle



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Finally, a more affordable solution to trimming up skins. 

Has anyone on here purchased these before? Just curious about the quality of fit and stamp. 

I only am in need of the wheel house lip and lower rear section to patch. 

Anyone know other places for these areas to patch?

I think I might try them. 

Pontiac Lemans/GTO 2 Door Quarter Panel Right 1970-1972 | eBay


----------

